# Videos > Instructional Videos >  2 person Net Tent

## finallyME

I finally finished editing the video for the net tent that goes with my tarp.  I bought the material from Ripstop By the Roll.  I bought the zipper from DIY gear supply.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## crashdive123

Outstanding!  Nice project.

----------


## natertot

Hey FinallyMe, I tried to rep you, but I was told I need to spread the love more.

I am not a sew master, although I did get pretty good at doing some uniform stuff when I was in the service. That has been over eight years ago. I have been thinking about playing with some sew projects (might save for the winter time since I get stuck in more) and you have been getting the wheels turning in my head.

What stood out to me as a surprise was the sewing of two pieces of net together without the use of other material. I would have thought that folding the net material with grosgrain or similar would be necessary. Also, I thought sewing on the zipper and then cutting the material was a simplistic approach. I was wondering if the extra net material next to the zipper ever gets caught in it? After seeing the complete set up I was curious if rain was a problem to the front or rear. It didn't seem like there was much of a overhang from the tarp in either direction.

All in all, great stuff. Good looking family there too, btw!

----------


## crashdive123

I covered the rep for ya.

----------


## finallyME

I am not a sew master either.  My mom got a degree in sewing, and has sewed my whole life, but never thought to teach the boys.  Of course, my sisters got the forced lessons, but never took off with them.  My dad's job was to keep the sewing machine running correctly.  Both my grandmothers and all my aunts sewed and still sew a lot.  I think one of my aunts actually sews for a living.  My wife sews a lot as well.  However, most of this stuff is cute little outfits or quilts, mostly quilts.  My mom sewed my sister-in-laws wedding dress.  But, non of them ever sewed "outdoor" stuff.  I never really liked sewing either, until I started frequenting forums like this on backpacking and survival.  I started out on my wife's cheap Singer.  It was very frustrating to get it to work right.  My mom has a much better machine that she has had longer than I have existed.  When I went to the sewing shop (not the big box store like Joan's or Michael's) and saw what a real machine costs, I about died.  Of course, my wife was supper excited to get one.  Of course, for the price of a good AR-15, you get a great sewing machine.  So I hatched the plan to get her a great machine, in exchange for me getting an AR-15.  Now, that isn't completely fair, since I get to use the sewing machine, and my wife could care less about a rifle, but it did relieve any contention when I got my AR.  I did luck out and get a really good deal on a machine as well, since my brother has a business selling them, and I pretty much got it at 50% retail.  He also got me the factory manual for fixing any problem with it.  Think of a sewing machine like any other tool.  There are okay brands, and there are really good brands.  I was able to get the job done with the cheap Singer, but it took longer and had more problems.  You can do a lot on your car with an adjustable wrench, but a socket set sure is better.
One thing that I have found (this goes for any subject) is that those who know how to do it, generally want to teach others, and even show off their tools.  Find a local old lady (or young one) with a nice machine and ask her if she can teach you.  She will probably love the challenge of something she hasn't done before as well.

I had the same concerns with sewing two pieces of netting together.  But, there isn't much stress on that seam, and the netting seems more robust that I thought is would be.  Time will tell.  So far I haven't had an issue with the zipper.  But, that is my first time sewing a zipper, and I have no idea how it will work long term.  I will tell you if it fails.  Also, rain wasn't a problem at the two ends.  There is two feet at either end, and that seems to be working.  I can always lower it.

----------


## natertot

> I covered the rep for ya.


Thanks for that!

And thanks finallyMe for the info. Good to know!

----------


## Rick

Most excellent. Thanks for the video too. Pretty cool project.

----------


## hunter63

I'll watch the vid when I get back in 4g country.....modem speeds suck out here at The Place.

SIL wanted DD and DW to sew up a cameo suit in cut out material, and they about killed him....so sewing on mesh has to be tricky.

----------

